

How to keep viewers engaged in an online video - csavage
http://wistia.com/blog/4-ways-to-keep-viewers-engaged-in-an-online-video/

======
covercash
Your 4 tips are probably true for that particular type of short "testimonial"
video but not necessarily true for longer videos.

For me it comes down to context, content and expectations. I expect a short
testimonial video on your landing page that gets to the point, not a 4 minute
drawn out circle jerk. If I see a runtime of 4 minutes on a testimonial video,
I probably won't even click play to begin with. A Mixergy video on the other
hand is something I expect to be long and not necessarily pack a punch right
up front.

Do you find the viewing data from longer videos to be consistent with your 4
suggestions?

------
lessallan
Along the lines of cutting the videos short. Cut them down shorter than you
feel is warranted. These videos should be product teasers.

